# Bicycling Magazine C50 review - WHAT A JOKE!



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

So a get my new copy of Bicycling Magazine in the mail. Each month I get it I ask why I still subscribe. and then I say it's cheap enough for bathroom swag....But this month took the cake. :mad2: 

On the front cover it says "TESTED! THE STUNNING COLNAGO C50". Owning a 2006 C50 I was eager to read their review. Their review consisted of 6 weakly written paragraphs on the right side of the page which said very little about the bike and their typical lame attractive non rider picture taking up 75% of the page/story.

Don't waste your money on this lame magazine. It's the worst payola magazine out there.

-Charlie


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Cancelled a LONG time ago....

and yes, I read the review this week in the line at the grocery store. My response: AND???


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

If by bathroom swag, you mean that you wipe your ass with it, then I would say it's high enough quality. If you're talking about reading it on the toilet, you're liable to induce a hemorrhoid in your haste to wrap things up and throw Bicycling in the garbage.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

The only worthwhile thing about that rag is Chris Carmichael's excellent training tips page -- and that's one 'friggin page out of a hundred. I'll read that page in the airport newstand then put the rest of the rag back on the stand.

The worst part of the magazine is the "bike town" (or whatever it is) garbage, and how great they are for giving away cruising bikes. All that while they're reviewing $5,000+ road bikes??? :idea: 

While on the subject, my favorite bike mags (in no order) are ROAD and Cyclesport.

So what were we talking about re Colnago?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> The worst part of the magazine is the "bike town" (or whatever it is) garbage, and how great they are for giving away cruising bikes. All that while they're


They are still doing that bit? I haven't subscribed for years and they were doing that same thing back then.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

That "review " just plain sucked bawls. 

To add insult to injury they direct you to their website for a "complete review" .

To add more insult, the friggin link does not work!


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Agreed, the whole bit about the C50 was beyond pathetic. I fully expected a full page or two of actual review. 



fornaca68 said:


> The only worthwhile thing about that rag is Chris Carmichael's excellent training tips page



That's the only reason I even pick the mag up in the first place.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1156009971/bctid1155224611


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

That video is actually pretty good.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

that guy is so boring


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

AidanM said:


> that guy is so boring


:thumbsup: 

Exactly what I was thinking, no emotion whatsoever. 


"hereisareviewofthenewcolnagoc50. througoutthisreviewmypulseneverjumpedabove60bpm"


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Climbing_Clyde said:



> :thumbsup:
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking, no emotion whatsoever.
> 
> ...


I actually liked the review and the presenter. I don't want the reviewer to get emotional lest he sound like a used car salesman. It seemed like a really objective review, especially the part where he says that the C50 is not the greatest climber nor the greatest sprinter, but it's really good in all phases of cycling.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

cbuchanan said:


> That video is actually pretty good.


what the hell is he doing clamping it on the top tube? Jeesh!!!

//dude also has the front QR in prime position to get it knocked open by a stick.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

fornaca68 said:


> I actually liked the review and the presenter. I don't want the reviewer to get emotional lest he sound like a used car salesman. It seemed like a really objective review, especially the part where he says that the C50 is not the greatest climber nor the greatest sprinter, but it's really good in all phases of cycling.


Yeah but c'mon, I little enthusiasm or disappointment would be nice, something.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

charliekeri said:


> So a get my new copy of Bicycling Magazine in the mail. Each month I get it I ask why I still subscribe. and then I say it's cheap enough for bathroom swag....But this month took the cake. :mad2:
> 
> On the front cover it says "TESTED! THE STUNNING COLNAGO C50". Owning a 2006 C50 I was eager to read their review. Their review consisted of 6 weakly written paragraphs on the right side of the page which said very little about the bike and their *typical lame attractive non rider* picture taking up 75% of the page/story.
> 
> ...


If you're referring to Stella, she's a Cat 3/4 cyclist, plus an Ironman finisher, among other things. Other than that, I agree about the mag...


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry, I guess her pose and the overall weakness of the mag thru me off...........


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

as an owner of a C-Fitty I get this weak mag for free for my waiting room, it was poor then bicycle sent me a letter asking to critique the issue , I was not comlimentary and mentioned the light weight "review" of the c50, this mag is the trend for skimming journalism as in Today newspaper and people magazine etc. I suggested they take a look at Procycling (uk)


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Why would you pay for that magazine?

They send it to me for FREE every month. 
When I first started getting it, I was concerned someone was going to send me a bill for this trash. And the first issue was full of the same irrelevant articles that made me stop subscribing many years ago. The first article I read was training tips that you SHOULDNT do by Jonathan Vaughters. It contained gems like "Ride until you puke" or "Don't eat breakfast before an early morning ride"

Someone is still sending it to me for free every month.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

I like to read magazines for product reviews. I find that Bicycling gives glowing comments for every bike they test - there's never anything negative. That said, any suggestions on what magazine has good, detailed, objective reviews?


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

There are a handful of European based magazines with decent bike reviews.

Procycling is one that I like. Murcel Wurst--a former professional--rides the bikes and then gives his review. The articles are several pages and usually have excellent photographs. He often does not know what he will review until he's given the bike. And he will tell you what he does not like.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Squeegy200 said:


> There are a handful of European based magazines with decent bike reviews.


If you can manage in French, "Le Cycle" and "Top Velo" have great and detailed reviews .. including deformation tests etc. etc. They're geared toward "cyclo sport" riding rather than full-on racing, but they basically test everything from Walmart type places up to high end pro type bikes. There's one of the German mags that also looks great for reviews, but as my German is non-existant, it's a struggle.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Pezcyclingnews*

I think Bicycling Magazine should take a look at Pezcyclingnews of what a bike review should look like. Pez just did a review on a custom Extreme Power. I haven't finished reading it yet but there is a lot more content than Bicycling.

One thing I wish Pez would do is to speak more on the "ride" itself. It does a fine job on the technical content nonetheless.


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

Funny. They just did a review of the new Trek Madone and it was miraculously more detailed AND took up 2 pages!

Payola rag magazine. Use it to wipe my (&*&^^$&%$#@#


----------

